# What happened to Chase subwoofers?



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Been out for awhile. Does anyone know what happened? I am still very happy with my VS18.1's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They went out of business a couple years ago.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Craig got all cranky and merged with Dana/Arx IIRC and became Chane. Don't think they concentrate on subs, rather speakers now.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Please leave politics out of audio discussions, thanks.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Please leave politics out of audio discussions, thanks.


Sorry, more Craig's thing than mine. Post amended.


----------



## boober (May 12, 2010)

lovinthehd said:


> Craig got all cranky and merged with Dana/Arx IIRC and became Chane. Don't think they concentrate on subs, rather speakers now.


Yup, they merged, and then something happened awhile back and Craig I guess left Chane or was bought out by Jon I guess. Something like that.

I recall Craig saying awhile back that he had some leftover inventory but I'm not sure what, if at all. I guess maybe some inventory from The Chase days. I'm kinda wishing he were still around as I'd love to inquire with him about him having any unsold VS18.1s.

Craig seems to have completely stopped visiting any of the AV forums.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey boober, he's a member here, send him a PM.


----------



## boober (May 12, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Hey boober, he's a member here, send him a PM.


Hey Tonto. 

Thanks! I did send him a PM last November on the 11th but haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, he was pretty active here for a while, I don't have any idea what happened to him. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Eric LeClair (Aug 22, 2016)

Guess they got 'chased' out of the game - huh? huh?  Just kidding. However, they were really awesome speakers for my DJ Set. I even held on the payment note and special dj invoice they gave me. Guess it's a collectible now.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Greetings - It hit me that I hadn't been on this site for quite a while. In fact, when logging in, HTS informed me it's been since November, 2015 - 14 months. 

I exited Chane in late 2014, and at the time, there was enough subwoofer inventory at the Florida warehouse to build about 40 subs. I don't know what happened to production.

The remaining inventory from the original Chase Home Theater is owned by Chase Manufacturing - I know there are 23 Theater 10's and 140 M1's plus a few subwoofer cabinets. The subwoofer cabinets are custom designed, 15 inch vented units that were made with the Parts Express Ulti-max 15 in mind. Each is a 40x22x22 inch cabinet tuned to 18 Hz and will deliver about 106 dB at 16 Hz and 110 dB at 20 Hz with the right amp.

The cabinets are $200 each, and the drivers about the same. A quad pack of these guys for $1600 and the right amp will deliver some SERIOUS horsepower. 

The driver can be found here: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-um15-22-15-ultimax-dvc-subwoofer-2-ohms-per-coil--295-514

I can be reached at 800-664-9485 during normal business hours, Eastern Time zone, if anyone wants to get pricing and availability. There's nothing in it for me, as the inventory is not mine.

Calling to just say hi and to catch up is also encouraged.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning - I added some info to the post above. Also - if anyone who purchased a Chase product and needs warranty help, please call my toll free number (800-664-9485). Eminence is still standing behind the drivers, and we still have some 18's here that I kept in case anyone needed a replacement. 

All subwoofer amps are now out of warranty, but we can still help out if anyone needs assistance.


----------



## boober (May 12, 2010)

Hey Craig 

Are there any VS18.1's left?

Thanks


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Boober - There are 6 remaining V-18.1's.


----------



## boober (May 12, 2010)

craigsub said:


> Boober - There are 6 remaining V-18.1's.


I might be interested in maybe 2 to 4 of those. What more can you tell me about em Craig? Such as pricing, condition of em etc.

Thanks!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

boober said:


> I might be interested in maybe 2 to 4 of those. What more can you tell me about em Craig? Such as pricing, condition of em etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Boober - We are not allowed to sell products here. If you want to catch up, my office number is 800-664-9485.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

Craig,
Great to see you back on here, I always worry about health, family issues for people sometimes when they just stop posting. I am still enjoying my sealed and vented 18's. My Suntron amp is still my favorite of all my amps, Behringer, Inuke, Emotiva, ATI, etc. Thank you for all,the great audio products.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Otis - I had checked this thread every day for a few weeks, and as there were not any more posts back in February, I stopped checking. Thanks for the kind words, and I am thrilled the subs and amp are still doing well for you. 

I actually found a "new old stock" SS-18.2 and grabbed it for our basement theater. Just for kicks, and with nothing public being posted about it, I am going to test it with the Dayton amp against a Power Sound Audio V-3601. 

Guys like you make me miss the business. :T


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

craigsub said:


> Otis - I had checked this thread every day for a few weeks, and as there were not any more posts back in February, I stopped checking. Thanks for the kind words, and I am thrilled the subs and amp are still doing well for you.
> 
> I actually found a "new old stock" SS-18.2 and grabbed it for our basement theater. Just for kicks, and with nothing public being posted about it, I am going to test it with the Dayton amp against a Power Sound Audio V-3601.
> 
> Guys like you make me miss the business. :T


I'm interested in your comparison, PSA makes great subs, I have 2 of them. Originally I had wanted an SS 18.2, my back is glad I ended up with single 18's.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Otis - I have had the V-3601 for two months. It's an astonishingly good subwoofer ... powerful, deep and linear.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Craig,
Great to see you posting again. The VS18.1's have been excellent. I have not been posting for awhile either as other things have taken priority. Good to have you back on the forum. 

JD


----------

